# The Rental Question .,



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Milloin $ ?...How much should one pay per acre to rent farm land .I am looking at land in our area .Will on the average grow about 180 bu corn maybe 45 bu more on a good year and maybe 25 bu less on a bad year .Maybe 65to85bu soybeans . Some hills . Usually 100 to 75 acre tract split up in like 20 acre fields but can be accessed by larger equipment . Well drained usually can grow good alfalfa or wheat but long term leases are scrace . Thats good stuff in my kneck of the woods . What it worth to rent ??


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

That’s a loaded question endrow! I don’t know your markets well, are you positive or negative basis? Our local elevators are $.30 back from CBOT on corn and $.66 back on beans right now. Also no idea what your input costs are, ours are pretty good if bought off the river. That being said, most rental land going for $265-$325 on good ground that will raise 200 pretty consistently.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

If it was here, I would pay $225 all day, some BTO's in the area would put another $100 on top of that.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> If it was here, I would pay $225 all day, some BTO's in the area would put another $100 on top of that.


I would be in for $225 as well . And there are those that would throw another $100 on it as well .


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Our biggest problem is our aph is lower than you guys out there.And we have little higher risk of drought


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

So I'm assuming all dry land? 
Here, where inputs rule, dry land is going for 175-200.....but it's all about location of larger operators, if it's next to them....all bets are off.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Ours is all dryland and i am doing alfalfa mostly on the land i own . I hate to get a good stand started only to lose it . A bunch i rent the owners have 1 leg in the nursing home and when its over its over,I got some local on bid but prices backed off a bit .I expect it will go crazzy guys hauling corn in for just shy of $5 and agweb will try and convince them it is gonna stay high for 5 years.


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

Dang dawg, i didn't realize dry land was going for that much anywhere in the south. Our farm is in Marianna, Florida, cotton and peanut country; we're getting $55/acre on our dry land from a BTO and happy to get it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That’s what “marginal” land is around here....little higher, about $80 an acre. Grassland is about $60 for decent ground. Irrigated acres are around 250-275. Mostly peanuts, cotton rotation with beans and corn for some.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

$55 is going rate around here for dry land row crop. Hay and pasture most $35 or less. I only have to pay rent on about 1/3 of what I cut.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

JOR Farm said:


> $55 is going rate around here for dry land row crop. Hay and pasture most $35 or less. I only have to pay rent on about 1/3 of what I cut.


Takes $30 here to pay property taxes.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JOR Farm said:


> $55 is going rate around here for dry land row crop. Hay and pasture most $35 or less. I only have to pay rent on about 1/3 of what I cut.


Hardly any pasture is left to rent around here.Either it was put In CRP for $100-185 acreOr pheasants forever buys it for same price as good farm ground.This has really pushed out the guys that had 30-50 stock cows.

i just baled off some stalks yesterday that PF just bought.They had already bought 1/2 of it a few years ago that was mostly pasture now they bought the rest of the 160 acres.Hard to compete against PF,Ducks Unimited,Fish &Game,DNR for ground to farm or pasture


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I would post what I pay per acre here for my hay ground but don't want to jinx it but those of you that see what my hay prices are would have a better understanding how I can keep holding on.....barely


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

haybaler101 said:


> Takes $30 here to pay property taxes.


I have 120 acres on my original farm tax is around $2000 a year now before I built my chicken houses on my home yearly tax were about $100. Land tax is very reasonable as long as there's nothing on it.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

JOR Farm said:


> I have 120 acres on my original farm tax is around $2000 a year now before I built my chicken houses on my home yearly tax were about $100. Land tax is very reasonable as long as there's nothing on it.


My home farm is 247 acres and taxes were $8000 year. Built a new house in 2012 and 3-60x500 turkey barns in 2013 and taxes went to $27,000 per year.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I think I will hang out here no neighbors in sight nice and quiet. Although with it only about an hour to Panama city beach there is a butt load of traffic about 5 miles away. Right where the John Deere store is.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

haybaler101 said:


> My home farm is 247 acres and taxes were $8000 year. Built a new house in 2012 and 3-60x500 turkey barns in 2013 and taxes went to $27,000 per year.


Wow........................, between that and what I have paid for health insurance (for better half and myself, over $19K a year), I'd have to raise my hay prices. 

Larry


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

If I had to pay that much I'd sell and move farther from civilization. I really like reading cowboy rams post now that sounds like some big open spaces.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> That's what "marginal" land is around here....little higher, about $80 an acre. Grassland is about $60 for decent ground. Irrigated acres are around 250-275. Mostly peanuts, cotton rotation with beans and corn for some.


Have a new landlord trying to deal with, he keeps looking at the county average which is fine, but he doesn't realize his is marginal at best and has no irrigation unlike all the fields around him. It got dry enough that after second cutting it wasn't worth mowing again, he didn't mow his yard for almost 5 weeks. He's getting a little easier to deal with since we pointed out he DOESN'T have us landlocked on the ground behind him that we also rent like he thought he did and we HAD TO rent his ground to get to it. All the hay equipment fits easily down the other properties drive and the owners told us to just drive anything too big across their lawn. He also seems to have forgotten that we also rent the ground next to him and that also connects to the rear property.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

$350-$400 an acre here for larger pieces due to the dairys needing the land. $250 is a fair price in my opinion. My grandma was getting $80/acre for many years, but when she died tenant had to pay $20k/acre to buy the ground so I guess it all evened out in the end.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

PaMike said:


> $350-$400 an acre here for larger pieces due to the dairys needing the land. $250 is a fair price in my opinion. My grandma was getting $80/acre for many years, but when she died tenant had to pay $20k/acre to buy the ground so I guess it all evened out in the end.


I can't figure something out.....all I hear is about dairies struggling, is it just the smaller ones? We don't have many around these parts, the one that we do have somewhat close milks over 6k a day, they have acres upon acres of land, but they ain't paying no where near that.....I think they own most of it.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

That 20k an acre is what caught my eye. I have seen good dryland sit on the market for years then finally sell reasonable mostly around 2k per acre.


----------

